# Billing for Orally Administered Drug in Office



## VernonS (Feb 21, 2011)

My doc (pediatrician) wants, in some cases, to administer oral antibiotic in the office. This would *not* be from free samples. I know this question has been asked before, but I did not see a direct answer to the question. How, or can, we bill for this orally administered antibiotic?


----------



## Austgen (Feb 22, 2011)

Bill for the drug using the HCPC code. Most likely this will not change your level of E/M. Use modifer 25 with your E/M code.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Is this ever reimbursed in the office setting?
Thanks


----------



## VernonS (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't think there was a HCPCS code for orally administered antibiotics. In fact, I thought the only orally administered drugs in HCPCS were cancer treatment drugs. Where would I find the code for orally administered antibiotics?


----------

